# MeteoVendasNovas



## AndréFrade (24 Jun 2010 às 18:14)

Boas tardes, é com todo o gosto que venho anunciar um novo projecto, em Vendas Novas.
O autor do site é o BrunoMC, e eu tenho estado a ajuda-lo ( Editar o site).

Espero que gostem:    http://meteovn.webnode.pt/

O site ainda está em fase de construção.


----------

